
If you’ve ever wondered where those O’Reilly animal covers come from  - twapi
http://radar.oreilly.com/2013/04/if-youve-ever-wondered-where-those-oreilly-animal-covers-come-from.html
======
bluetidepro
<http://animals.oreilly.com/origin-of-species/> \- The actual link to the
article where it says where they came from (this article basically just links
to it).

